# [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC



## Jarafi (21. Mai 2015)

*[Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*

*Review*
*Alpenföhn*
*Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition
*
*Herzlich willkommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* ​

*Informationen zum Test
*
Das Matterhorn, einer der höchsten Berge der Alpen, dürfte für die meisten kein unbekannter Berg sein - ist doch seine Spitze meist das ganze Jahr in Weiß getaucht. Grund genug, damit auch Alpenföhn ihrem ‚Matterhorn’ einen schneeweißen Anstrich verpasst. Alpenföhn präsentiert nun mit der Rev. C des Matterhorns eine neue Version des beliebten und überaus performanten Kühlers.
Die Matterhorn Shamrock Edition, die ich vor knappen 3 Jahren getestet hatte, war dabei die Rev. B des Kühlers.
In der neuen Revision hat Alpenföhn nicht nur bei Heatpipes und Bodenplatte ordentlich optimiert, sondern dem ganzen Kühler auch noch eine komplett in matt gehaltenen Lackierung in schwarz oder sogar weiß verpasst. Die ältere Variante war noch schwarz vernickelt und setzte auf ein Glanzfinish - passend hierzu waren die Lüfter auch entsprechend gefärbt.
Technisch identisch, jedoch optisch verschieden, werfen wir einen genaueren Blick auf die weiße Variante heute. Diese Farbgebung ist wohl besonders für solche User interessant, die zum einen ein Sichtfenster besitzen und zum anderen auch mal gerne etwas Modding betreiben möchten.
Wie sich der Kühler schlägt, das schauen wir uns nun im Test genauer an.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UCgJdYl98vs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Inhalt*
​Sucht euch aus, wo ihr hinwandern möchtet und Los gehts!
​
*I.Äußerlichkeiten*
01. Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang

*II.Detailbetrachtung*
01. Der Kühler im Detail
 02. Die Montage

*III. Der Test*
01. Das Testsystem

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

Die Temperaturen mit Serienlüfter bei 12V
Die Temperaturen  mit Referenzlüfter-Lüfter bei 12V
Die Lautstärke

*IV. Fazit*
*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zur Waldkarte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang*

*Zum Inhalt*
​Passend auch zum Kühler hat Alpenföhn die Verpackung - genauer gesagt - das Design der Verpackung runderneuert. Passend zum Kühler, in schwarz/weiß und Grautönen gehalten, mit einigen Infos versehen und zuletzt noch mit einem Sichtfenster, durch das man dem neuen Kühlkörper schon einmal ein „Hallo“ zurufen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lieferumfang umfasst sämtliches Montagematerial, eine sehr gute, bebilderte Anleitung sowie eine kleine Tube Alpenföhn Glatteis Wärmeleitpaste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

*II. Detailbetrachtung*

​*Zum Inhalt*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Kühler im Detail*

​*Zum Inhalt*
​Der eigentliche Kühlkörper besticht durch eine komplett weiße Lackierung, lediglich die Bodenplatte, die Kontakfläche zur CPU wurde planpoliert und erstrahlt in Kupferrot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lackierung ist hervorragend umgesetzt - sehr schön ersichtlich ist dies bei den gebogenen Heatpipes.
 Nun könnte man natürlich zum Schluss kommen, dass eine Lackierung des Kühlers die Kühlleistung beeinträchtigt, was hier jedoch nicht der Fall ist.
 Alpenföhn setzt hier auf eine spezielle wärmeleitende sowie wärmefeste Lackierung des ganzen Kühlkörpers.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ebenfalls natürlich zu großen Teilen in weiß gehalten, ist der WingBoost 2 Lüfter, den Alpenföhn dem Kühlkörper zur Seite stellt. Dieser wird mit zwei Lüfterklammern am eigentlichen Kühlkörper angeklippt. Angeschlossen werden die Lüfter über einen PWM-Anschluss. Da das System über die von Alpenföhn bekannte Plus-Funktion verfügt, können bis zu drei Lüfter an einen PWM-Anschluss versorgt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Matterhorn selbst verfügt über ein Kampfgewicht von 1067-g, somit gehört er zu den etwas schwereren Kühlern, die es aktuell im Einzelturmformat im Kühlerbereich gibt.
Konstruktiv setzt Alpenföhn hier auf 40 Aluminiumlamellen, die in einem ‚zusammengschobenen’ Muster angeordnet sind. Das lässt sich sehr schön erkennen, wenn man sich den Kühler von vorne genauer betrachtet.
 Im äußeren Bereich der Lamellen verfügen diese über einen größeren Abstand, um einen großen Lufteinlass zu ermöglichen, im inneren wird dieser Abstand geringer und bietet so eine größere Fläche zur Wärmeabgabe.
 Somit wird nicht nur der Luftstrom optimiert und das Geräusch minimiert, sondern auch die Kühlleistung bei gleichem Platzbedarf gesteigert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sechs 6-mm Kupferheatpipes sorgen dann zusammen mit einer Bodenplatte für einen raschen Wärmeübergang an die Aluminiumlamellen.
Als Abschluss nach oben fungiert eine letzte Lamelle, die mit dem Alpenföhnschriftzug in der Mitte versehen wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RAM-Module können mit bis zu einer Höhe von 41-mm ohne Probleme beim Kühlkörper verbaut werden, was für die meisten Anwender mehr als ausreichend sein dürfte.
An der Verarbeitung gibt es absolut nichts auszusetzen, Alpenföhn präsentiert sich hier wie immer von seiner besten Seite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werfen wir noch einen kurzen Blick auf die technischen Details:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

​*Die Montage *
*Zum Inhalt*
​Der Alpenföhn Matterhorn kommt mit dem bekannten und sehr durchdachten Montagesystem, was bereits beim Ursprungs-Matterhorn, sowie beim Himalaya 2, zum Einsatz kam.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei AMD-Systemen ist das gesamte Retentionmodul zu entfernen, bei Intel/Systemen kann man sich diesen Schritt bei den LGA11xx Sockeln natürlich sparen. Bei 2011-3 Systemen geht die Montage natürlich noch einmal deutlich einfacher, da die Bohrungen hier in den Sockel integriert sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Anleitung ist bei diesem System - selbst wenn man es noch nie gemacht hat - fast nicht nötig, da sich alles fast von selbst erklärt. Ihr benötigt lediglich einen Schraubendreher und etwas 5-10 Minuten Zeit.
Ansonsten ist auf der Anleitung, falls man mal nicht weiter kommt, alles bestens erläutert und bebildert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*III. der Test*

​*Zum Inhalt*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Testsystem*

​*Zum Inhalt*​
 Für den Kühlertest kommt ein aktuelles AMD-System mit einer FX-CPU zum Einsatz.
  Der FX-8350 wird in meinem Test mit einem Takt von 4,3 GHz betrieben, um den Kühlern ordentlich auf den Zahn zu fühlen.
 Die weiteren Details des Testsystem entnehmt ihr den beiden Tabellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Temperaturmessungen*

​*Zum Inhalt*
​Die   Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau      statt,     wobei die jeweilige Zimmertemperatur von den aktuellen         CPU-Temperaturen  abgezogen wird. 

  Da das komplette Setup überarbeitet wurde, kommt hier das neue Testverfahren zum Einsatz.
  Die Kühler werden sowohl mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, als auch          mit einem Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 als Referenzlüfter für alle      Kühler.
 Dieser wird bei maximaler Drehzahl betrieben.
  Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Alpeenföhn Glatteis verwendet. 

  Somit haben wir eine nette Übersicht der Kühler mit ihren Serienlüfter und den Kühlern mit dem jeweilig gleichen Lüfter.
  Nach jeweils 30 Minuten  werden die Temperaturen im Modus WORK bzw.          FULL abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst          aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
  Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
  Die Raumtemperatur entnehmt ihr bitte den Tabellen vor den jeweiligen Temperaturtests



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Temperaturen mit Serienbelüftung mit 12V*

​*Zum Inhalt*​

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Referenzlüfter bei 12V*

*Zum Inhalt*
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Lautstärke*
​*Zum Inhalt*​
Die WingBoost 2 Lüfter von Alpenföhn sind ja bekannt dafür, dass das Betriebsgeräusch mit einer Lüfterspannung von 12-V sehr leise ist. 
Dies ist auch bei dem weißen Vertreter der Fall. Ihr werdet mit diesem Kühler, besser gesagt dem Lüfter keinerlei Probleme haben, was die Lautstärke im System angeht.


*IV. Fazit*

​*Zum Inhalt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​
Alpenföhn, die dem Matterhorn eine schneeweiße Lackierung verpasst haben und technisch ein leichtes Facelift, haben mit der Rev. C wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet.
Die Verarbeitung und auch die Optik hat mich persönlich mehr als angesprochen. Wer allerdings die Farbe Weiß nicht mag, der kann natürlich auf eine mattschwarze Variante zurückgreifen.
 Auch sehr gut gefallen, hat mir dabei der weiße Lüfter.
Ebenso wie schon vor 3 Jahren weiß auch das Montagesystem heute noch zu gefallen und der Matterhorn lässt sich damit kinderleicht montieren und hält danach bombenfest auf der CPU.
Sehr schön ist, dass sich die Kühlleistung im Vergleich zum Vorgänger bei gleicher Lüfterbestückung etwas erhöht hat und gleichzeitig - aufgrund der WB2 Lüfter - noch einmal einen deutlichen Tick leiser geworden ist.
 Bei den RAM-Modulen muss darauf geachtet werden, dass diese nicht mehr als 41-mm in der Höhe messen.
Alles in allem steht der Schneeanstrich dem Kühler hervorragend und er überzeugt auch bei den sonstigen Disziplinen. Der Kühler kostet aktuell 52 Euro, was ich aufgrund des gebotenen mehr als In Ordnung finde.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Awards

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev.C White Edition im PCGH-Preisvergleich.*


*Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev.C White Edition** auf der Alpenföhn Webseite.**
**
*


*Weitere Links zu den Hardwarecheckern und Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Die Harwdarechecker auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi - Dem Hardwarechecker*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei uns auf dem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Die Hardwarechecker*​


----------



## Jarafi (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*

Viel Spaß beim Lesen! 

Grüße


----------



## S754 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*

Toller Bericht, wie immer! Mach weiter so


----------



## Jarafi (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*

Vielen Dank!

Freut mich! 

Grüße


----------



## azzih (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*

Guter Test. Sieht gut aus der Kühler, leider nicht so ganz günstig wie andere Alpenföhn Vertreter, aber durchaus im Rahmen, denn der Derk Rock ist auch fast 10€ teurer, ohne mehr zu leisten. Wenn man dieses weisse MSI Board hat (Krait oder so heisst das glaub ich) sieht das bestimmt ganz nett aus.


----------



## the_leon (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*

guter test

ich habe ne andere Fraga, wie viele Komponenten testest du eig. so?
und wo hast du die her?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*

Danke, sehr schön!

Übrigens, die sichtbare Farbe sagt wenig über das Abstrahlverhalten im fernen Infrarotbereich aus. 
Die Kühlerfarbe muss im Berech von 270-350K einem schwarzkörper entsprechen. Was so eine 
Oberfläche im  sichtbaren Bereich für ein Absorptionsverhalten zeigt, hat damit wenig zu tun. 
Heizkörperfarbe funktioniert ebenso.


----------



## Jarafi (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*

Dank euch!

Der Kühler stich auch einfach schon wegen seiner Farbe aus den anderen.

@leokasi

Wie meinst du wie viele? 

Grüße


----------



## Greenchild (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*

Schönes Review! Der Kühler stand bei mir schon auf der Wunschliste, nicht zuletzt wegen der tollen Optik 
Der Test bestätigt nun den guten Eindruck


----------



## the_leon (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*

@jarafi, du hast doch erst tests zum beQuiet Zwerg und zur r9 290X Vapor-X 8gb veröffentlicht.


----------



## Jarafi (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*

Vielen Dank! 

Naja ich teste was es garde so gibt, hab keine feste Anzahl.

Grüße


----------



## Scalon (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*

"Alpenföhn setzt hier auf eine spezielle wärmeleitende sowie wärmefeste Lackierung des ganzen Kühlkörpers."
woher hast du diese Information? Ich habe diesbezüglich nichts auf der Interseite gefunden.

"Ebenfalls natürlich zu großen Teilen in weiß gehalten, ist der WingBoost 2 Lüfter, den Alpenföhn dem Kühlkörper zur Seite stellt. Dieser wird mit zwei Lüftern am eigentlichen Kühlkörper angeklippt"
da passt die Logik nicht ganz 

"Da das System über die von Alpenföhn bekannte Plus-Funktion verfügt, können bis zu drei Lüfter an einen PWM-Anschluss versorgt werden."
laut Bild gibt es nur eine "Verzweigung" das heißt eigentlich sollten doch "nur" zwei Lüfter über einen PWM Anschluss gesteuert werden können


----------



## Jarafi (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*



Scalon schrieb:


> "Alpenföhn setzt hier auf eine spezielle wärmeleitende sowie wärmefeste Lackierung des ganzen Kühlkörpers."
> woher hast du diese Information? Ich habe diesbezüglich nichts auf der Interseite gefunden.
> 
> "Ebenfalls natürlich zu großen Teilen in weiß gehalten, ist der WingBoost 2 Lüfter, den Alpenföhn dem Kühlkörper zur Seite stellt. Dieser wird mit zwei Lüftern am eigentlichen Kühlkörper angeklippt"
> ...



Zu 1. von EKL dirket.

Zu 2. Ist gefixt.

Zu 3. BI szu wzei Lüfter, siehe Datenblatt.

Grüße


----------



## thoast3 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*



Jarafi schrieb:


> *Review*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jarafi (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*

Danke dir! 

Ist gefixt.

Grüße


----------



## Domi_Bal (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*

Tolles Review. Übersichtlich und ansprechend gestaltet. Man bekommt sofort Lust auf mehr dieser Reviews. Mach weiter so. Freue mich schon auf weitere Beiträge dieser Art.

Gruss Dominik


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*

Schön geschrieben, danke für das Review. 

Der Kühler gefällt mir sehr gut, fast schade, daß ich mir gerade erst einen Brocken Eco zugelegt habe.

Aber vielleicht gibt es die WingBoost2 in Weiß auch bald einzeln im Handel.


----------



## SoapHero (26. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*

Leider gibts den weißen Wing Boost immernovh nicht... Ich hab mal ne Mail an Ekl geschrieben, mal schauen wann die Antwort kommt. Sonst wird Weihnachten der Brocken Eco gegen den Matterhorn getauscht.


----------



## Jarafi (27. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*

Soweit ichw eiss, ist das erst einmal nicht geplant 

Grüße


----------



## Tobias458 (27. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*

Schöner Artikel! Freue mich auf mehr von dir  

Lg


----------



## Jarafi (27. November 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*

Arbeite an einigem, aber alleine dauert das immer etwas.

Grüße


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

wenn ich mir mal eben erlauben darf, dieses interessante Review aus der Versenkung zu holen ^^

Jarafi, könntest du evtl. sagen, bis wie viel TDP dieser Kühler ausgelegt ist. Also entweder bin ich blind, oder zu blöd diese Information im Netz zu finden


----------



## tobse2056 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> wenn ich mir mal eben erlauben darf, dieses interessante Review aus der Versenkung zu holen ^^
> 
> Jarafi, könntest du evtl. sagen, bis wie viel TDP dieser Kühler ausgelegt ist. Also entweder bin ich blind, oder zu blöd diese Information im Netz zu finden



Hab den Kühler samt Packung grad vor mir stehen und es steht nirgendwo drauf.Aber es sollte für alle Prozessoren genug sein 

edit: es steht auf alpenfoehn.de    =  210Watt TDP  https://i.gyazo.com/210b3c7a6bc84c7b7325f6ebd4151718.png


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*

Danke tobse für die Antwort ...

Naja, fragt sich wo die die Information mit der TDP herhaben ^^


----------



## tobse2056 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Danke tobse für die Antwort ...
> 
> Naja, fragt sich wo die die Information mit der TDP herhaben ^^



Die TDP angaben sagen doch sowieso nicht viel aus, warum ist das so relevant für dich?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Die TDP angaben sagen doch sowieso nicht viel aus, warum ist das so relevant für dich?



Naja, ich war einfach nur neugierig, was sie diesem Kühler zutrauen


----------



## Jarafi (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. C White Edition - Eingeschneit im PC*

Moin,

entschuldige, ich war im Urlaub.

Wie schon angesprochen, TDP ist leider nicht genomrt als Wertangabe, daher grober Richtwert.
Aber mit dem Matterhorn kann man nix falsch machen.

Grüße


----------

